# A Sad Situation



## LPBeier (Sep 28, 2012)

Late last night I found out that the older son of some friends was attacked by a patient (he's a nurse) and is in rough shape.  I can't go into details but if it hadn't have been for his own strength and quick reflexes he would have been stabbed in the heart.  Instead he has a huge gash on his arm an lost a lot of blood.  he also has a punctured lung and other internal injuries and is in danger of clots and infection.

I would appreciate your thoughts and prayers for this young man (mid 20's) and his family.  His younger brother is one of our youth leaders and is also studying to be a nurse.  I really feel for the whole family.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 28, 2012)

Sending healing vibes westward.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 28, 2012)

Prayers coming!


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sending healing thoughts and {{{hugs}}} his way.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 28, 2012)

He and his family have my non-ending good thoughts and prayers.
Ma


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 28, 2012)

That is terrible!

Positive thoughts


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks, everyone for your replies.

He seems to be doing much better and is no longer critical.  I will talk to his Mom tomorrow and find out specifics.


----------



## chopper (Sep 28, 2012)

LPBeier said:
			
		

> Thanks, everyone for your replies.
> 
> He seems to be doing much better and is no longer critical.  I will talk to his Mom tomorrow and find out specifics.



Thank God.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 28, 2012)

Good thoughts and prayers for a fellow nurse.


----------



## Addie (Sep 28, 2012)

Prayers are already on the travel lane. More to follow.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 29, 2012)

How awful. I am praying for a quick recovery and for peace of mind for this young man.


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 29, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, everyone for your replies.
> 
> He seems to be doing much better and is no longer critical.  I will talk to his Mom tomorrow and find out specifics.


Keep us posted. I'm praying for continued healing


----------



## tinlizzie (Sep 29, 2012)

Hopefully, with Mother Nature's help his youthfulness will allow him to bounce back.  Good wishes to him & family.


----------



## middie (Sep 29, 2012)

Omg. Wishing him a full recovery.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks, everyone.  I haven't heard today how he is doing.  Yesterday they did have to change his antibiotic because the one was not working.  They are also concerned about the damage to his lung.  I will find out more tomorrow.  The family is grateful for, and really feeling, all your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hoping tomorrow brings good news LP


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 30, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Hoping tomorrow brings good news LP



It did, Kylie.  He is doing very well and responding to the drugs.  He will make a full recovery!  

Thanks everyone for your support, thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 30, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> It did, Kylie.  He is doing very well and responding to the drugs.  He will make a full recovery!
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support, thoughts and prayers.


Excellent news!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 30, 2012)

Yea!  Hopefully he still considers nursing his career, but I would understand if he didn't.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 30, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Yea!  Hopefully he still considers nursing his career, but I would understand if he didn't.



+1


----------



## chopper (Sep 30, 2012)

LPBeier said:
			
		

> It did, Kylie.  He is doing very well and responding to the drugs.  He will make a full recovery!
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support, thoughts and prayers.



Great news. I am happy for him. Still praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 30, 2012)

That is great news!


----------

